# Sponsor responsibility after relationship breakdown with permanent de-facto partner?



## Akira (Nov 23, 2012)

My friend very worry about what happen to her if her sponsor breaks up their relationship. She now for 2 years on temporary partner visa. her partner recent strange behave (but not violent) and ask if want relationship few times. but they now apply with second stage permanent resident partner visa. application sent, wait response - all papers fine - they live together 3yrs, he support her all time. but he behave strange again now. she love him very much. want stay with him, have children (no child now, he no want). she think he may have other woman, but not sure. she very sick worry about future. she has small job, but simple (not much money) and boss told her look for new job soon. She no education.

she wants know what happens after she get PR but if soon after partner break up relationship? will he have to report her to immigration? is she risk loose PR status? can PR be take away and she must leave country or can she stay? is he responsible take care of her after leave her? how long and what? (he pay rent, living costs, all cost before). Is breakdown of relationship when she permanent resident similar to get divorce? what his responsibility for her? can she get support for long time? he has two car, a little money but not much, ok job, no house - is she right to his stuff (like divorce)? she with him 3yr, love him, cook, clean, everything. left her country be with him. but now she want live in australia, no go back home. what she need do if he leave her? he maybe leave australia soon, go live asia or europe. what she do?

thanks you for help.


----------



## claudia_86 (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm not sure once you get the permanent visa, but for sure once that relationship ends, he should report it to immigration and the visa might be cancelled. on the immigration website there's a booklet that answers these questions


----------



## GermanGirl (Aug 19, 2011)

claudia_86 said:


> I'm not sure once you get the permanent visa, but for sure once that relationship ends, he should report it to immigration and the visa might be cancelled. on the immigration website there's a booklet that answers these questions


This is not entirely correct and only applies to the time while you are waiting for your PR. Once you have PR your visa cannot be canceled with the relationship ends. You then will be able to stay in Australia.


----------

